# Sleepy Hollow - Season 3 [spoilers likely]



## Highlander II (Oct 17, 2015)

Leaving the old thread so historical discussion can continue over there [https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/542570/]...

Season 3 has begun.  I think it's currently on episode 3.

s03e01: I, Witness
s03e02: Whispers in the Dark
s03e03: Blood and Fear

What do ya'll think so far?


----------



## Droflet (Oct 17, 2015)

I thought season 2 got a little muddled toward the end but season 3 appears to be back on track. I've seen the first two and will see three tonight. So far it's skipping along nicely. Where's the horseman? Love that headless freak. Let's hope they can keep up the pace.


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, I thought s2 got a little lost digging around with all of the Katrina bit.  Though, I'll say that I don't remember much of s2 except Crane at the baseball game and the skinny jeans.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 28, 2015)

Tonight TCM will run a bunch of Disney cartoons, including THE LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW; though it could merely be a clip featured in  Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color: Plausible Impossible, The (1956) at 10:15 PM est., as I do not see it listed, though it was shown in the commercial.


----------



## ctg (Oct 30, 2015)

Even though I haven't commented, I've been watching and I have to say this years Halloween episode blew out two previous ones. Last year we didn't even have one. Plus I have to say Fox did brilliantly by mixing Bones in a double bill. Ichapod Crane for the president!


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not the biggest fan of the Bones/Sleepy Hollow x-over.  But, that probably has a lot to do with the fact that I don't like Bones.  That part was the weaker side of the x-over for me.  I also had a hard time figuring out how the two shows fit together - aside from the investigative angle - given that I don't know how much Bones delves into the supernatural.  Back w/ the H50/NCIS:LA x-over - at least they both operate in the same reality.  I didn't get that with Bones and Sleepy Hollow.  SH has magic and witchcraft and people moving through time and other dimensions.  Bones - doesn't.  (At least based on this episode and the 3 early season eps I saw several yrs ago.)


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 2, 2015)

Highlander II said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the Bones/Sleepy Hollow x-over.  But, that probably has a lot to do with the fact that I don't like Bones.  That part was the weaker side of the x-over for me.  I also had a hard time figuring out how the two shows fit together - aside from the investigative angle - given that I don't know how much Bones delves into the supernatural.



Consider it a promo to get people interested in *Sleep Hollow* again. It worked for me. I had stopped watching in season 2 because I was bored. Maybe the current arc will be better. And yes, *Bones* is nothing like *SH*. But it was Halloween........


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 2, 2015)

If it brings folks back to SH, then - yay.  =)  Season 2 was a bit on the lackluster side and dragged on a bit, with a few moments of fun-times (skinny jeans anyone?).  Season 3 is doing better.

I am wondering if they plan to stretch out Crane's awkwardness in modern society (like was way overdone w/ Ziva on NCIS) or let him adapt and only have minor bursts of 'u r being rong abt history!' (which crack me up, btw).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2015)

Will the show get a 4th season?


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Will the show get a 4th season?



We don't know yet.  We're only 5-ish episodes into this season.  The network likely won't decide until we get closer to the end.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 10, 2015)

The last episode about the bug-eyed red lady was entertaining. 



Spoiler



But I think we'll be chasing Pandora for the rest of the season. A sidebar story element of Jenny dealing with her inadvertent absorption of the shard will be another complicating factor. Perhaps for the whole season or perhaps not. If one is not fond of a monster of the week process, this all may be for the best. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Highlander II (May 3, 2016)

Given events from the final episode of S3, if there is an S4, I'm probably not going to be watching.  I'm pretty much done with this show.  Which is too bad, b/c I like Crane.  I just am not thrilled with the directions the writers, et al are taking with the stories.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2016)

Highlander II said:


> Given events from the final episode of S3, if there is an S4, I'm probably not going to be watching.  I'm pretty much done with this show.  Which is too bad, b/c I like Crane.  I just am not thrilled with the directions the writers, et al are taking with the stories.



I didn't like th changes either , but Im a bit curious about season 4.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 4, 2016)

I expect to watch it, as its silliness is why I enjoy it.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 4, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> I expect to watch it, as its silliness is why I enjoy it.



It's possible that season 4 might turn the fortunes of this series around.  At least I hope it does.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 28, 2016)

Renewed for a 4th season.


----------

